# Duracool 12 pressure compared to r12?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Curious if any of you are using durra cool 12. i've been using it since last year in my R 12 system on my white 2-105 the pressure seems quite a bit less' I'm afraid of overcharging the system. I'm at 35 PSI on the low side in about 130 on the high .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just stay away from drop in replacements altogether. Regardless of what you use, pressure is directly relevant to temperature, hotter the air going into the condenser the higher the pressure will be when running.

Threw gauges on our MF 8160 today that I completely overhauled last year, cycles on and off even, something it never did since we've had it. Anyways, when compressor was running had 12-15 on the low and 140-150 on the high side with R134A.

Really need to be able to observe any bubbles in the receiver/dryer site glass as pressure alone sometimes isn't a good indicator. Not sure about the 2-105's but newer models have a high pressure cutout as well so if you over charge it should shut the compressor off. Over charging will also lower the cooling capacity as well.

P.S. for the site glass on a receiver/dryer to give a true reading on the level of the freon in the system you need a minimum of 72 degree ambient air temp.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info I have a really hard time seeing any bubbles in the sightglass just is never really clear to me this is a completely rebuilt system the original white system really sucks so a buddy of mine helped me rebuilded the system a few years ago. I had the old-style condenser with the blower fans up above the cab. we went to a junkyard and got a condenser out of a Volvo and put a compressor out of a saab on it. I have a lot more problems with our 134a, originally I had the old system with the hoses and were just not made for the smaller molecules. We are 12 system just seems to work a lot better keeps things colder.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Odd, I've never had to change hoses yet from seepage thru the pores, I've heard of it of course, but just haven't experienced it yet.

Of course if they're getting old enough a lot of times I just install new hoses right off the bat.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My '91 model JD has nearly all original AC hoses and it has 134a in it. I think it cools better on 134a than it ever did on R12.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

My tractor is a 77 so the hoses were getting pretty old. I used copper pipe to replace it . Where are you getting the new AC hoses from? I am now thinking of getting my 1974 1105 AC up and working for the summer and I do not know if I want to go through all the work of making new copper tubing .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I get my hoses made at River Bend Hose in South Bend, however any competent hydraulic hose shop should be able to make em. A larger auto parts store might also carry AC hose as well as long as they can make hydraulic hose. I think Ridge company in South Bend can also make hoses.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm running propane/butane blend in a fridge and my low side is around 0 psi but it wasn't R-12 to start with. It leaked all its 134a out when it was 3 years old, the evaporator was discontinued so I converted. Hasn't leaked in 6-7 since.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> I get my hoses made at River Bend Hose in South Bend, however any competent hydraulic hose shop should be able to make em. A larger auto parts store might also carry AC hose as well as long as they can make hydraulic hose. I think Ridge company in South Bend can also make hoses.


Semi truck places can make just about any AC hose you could ever want or need... We did the hoses on the semi my one BIL was rebuilding to sell to my other BIL last summer... worked great!

OL JR


----------

